# Rams have ich



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

My rams have ich bad. I noticed it a few days ago and since then I have turned up my heater to 82 degrees and also given them methynol blue and aquarium salt. Is there anything else I can do?


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Your on the right track. I've never had a case of ick, but adding ick treatments may help. Sorry to hear they have ick!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

raise the temp to 86...start doing water changes to get rid of the methylene blue as it isn't any good for ich..get some Aquari-Sol and use it...


----------



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

My lfs does not have that. Would ridich suffice?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

aerate, high temp and meth blue both reduce oxygen. Rams can take the high temp. Agree meth blue is not best for ich, quick cure with formalin in it is better. Keep the water clean, be sure to match temp when changing water and match salt level if you are using salt. When you take salt out, do so slowly. 

There are bunch of ich meds and methods (heat, salt) some are on old threads (use advanced search). Whatever you do be sure to treat long enough to get it all. Avoid things that say "gentle" or prevents ich. Once you have an infection you need stronger meds. If you use a med (not heat and salt) remember to take the carbon out of the filter. Try to do it without tossing all the media. If you have a cartridge, slit it open and shake the black stuff out and put it back.

Coppersafe is often recommended, but don't use it in the tank with shrimp.


----------

